# Spsp 4.1.08



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

I arrived an Sandy Point about 10 am only one couple was at the beach,they were set up right at the point. they had two rods up and as soon as one hit the other would bend. I watched them pull up at least 10-12 rock.Two that I saw were measured at 32 and the other was about 30inches. The wind was blowing out the south and blowing bait right at the point so it was a perfect place to be.They were throwing right at the drop-off at the point. Then the conditions changed the wind died down and the rock ventured up on the flat for bait and thats when I got a lazy hit on my rod and that turned into a good fight this fish walked me down to the point and what came up was a 41 inch rock. blood worm was thebait .When I left at 3 they were pulling up double headers(Leonard aka bayfisher pulled in one double). they were 18- 22 inch fish Orest came just as I was leaving and he May report from the time I left.I also want to thank leonard(bayfisher) for his help on the beach pulling in my fish.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for the report!  

Just wondering why you thought there is a drop off at the point? I have yakked there with my depth finder and found that the significant drop offs are somewhat beyond avg casters range... just wondering.. I might be wrong. storms past couple years might have transformed the bottom.

anybody got a depth chart for sandy point?

but, thanks for the report.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Great report. Sounds like it's hot and heavy right now.

I feel myself coming down with a cold...


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Christ and to think a have frig with unopened, untouched bloodworms looking to be fish food and my sorry butt has been trapped at work with no way out in site! I'm jealous and if this keeps up it will be fish bait for someone else's taking.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey scorpio... did you get that 41" If so, you can write to MD DNR and get a citation. Any Rock over 40" gets you one. call 410-260-8255. I think you need a pic and a witnesses name. But that might be different since it was a C&R and just minimum for a citation.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

It seemd like a drop off or a trough by the way they reeled in their lines . when it hit a legde or trough their reel speed would slow down making it tougher to reel in


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*I got your back*

I am an eye witness if you want to write or call DNR for a citation. Yes, you probably have pics. There was also two others that did 42" and 41" respectedly.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

pretty werk fellas.


----------



## drag-on (Mar 5, 2005)

*great day!!!*

havent posted in a while but had a great day.....had to share... hit spsp with my girl today. arrived around 8:50am and set up on the point. It was cold, windy and sprinkling rain. the water was very rough and murky. others started to show as we began to catch fish after fish. had two dozen bloods and still had my girl go and get more.caught alot of fish, the largest measured at 42in and was strong as a horse, second largest was around 40in. the day cleared up and the sun came out. packed it in around 3:30pm to go home and play Rainbow Six Vegas 2on xbox360.
pics posted in gallery

thanks bayfisher for your help today, nice meeting the others as well......


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

how far is the drop off from the beach..



SeaSalt said:


> Thanks for the report!
> 
> Just wondering why you thought there is a drop off at the point? I have yakked there with my depth finder and found that the significant drop offs are somewhat beyond avg casters range... just wondering.. I might be wrong. storms past couple years might have transformed the bottom.
> 
> ...


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*u go boyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!*

laid the smack down today, did ya! yep, the stripers were phenomenal to see of that size and health. They were females, and well on the way to expel the eggs for the future generations to sustain our bay ecosystem.:fishing:


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

I have never been up to SP, but after reading these reports I am considering making the haul this weekend(from GMU). From what i have read I am guessing I should get some bloodworms and bring 6+oz of weight. Any other suggestions?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> how far is the drop off from the beach..


i am not sure but according to the charts and some people who have used boats and depth finders, i think it is about 100 yards out maybe 150.. 

its right off the point, and that is why that piece of sand is so valuable to fish from


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

way to go guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

sorry for my ignorance, but where is the point at SPSP? I have fished there but never seen rocks pulled up that big. My PB was 35 when I went to AI and had beginners luck with Tuna and Huntsman. I am hoping to get out to SPSP soon so an help and advice would be greatly appreciated. Pictures would be even better


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Great report and nice catches!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I final got the skunk off my back*

caught about a 36" rock and a schoolie.

God it felt good to catch a fish again. with this bump knee it was over 6 months since I fished last.

Didn't measure the big girl as she dragged my butt to far away from my tape measure and I justed wanted to unhook her and get her back in the water.

Eugene and Eric showed up and fished the jetty to left of the point. Eugene made some new friends yesterday. There were wind surfers oput there and they sliced 2 of his lines. 

Scorpioreno is great to see you again. I still got one eye looking for your rod....


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Very nice, very very nice. :fishing:


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Dang..nice work! 

2 words...Jel-lous.

And I'm stuck here at work...AAARRRGGGHHH


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

you guys are killing me that action seem hot and heavy down there and I'm still waiting for the water to warm up I hope the action is half as good when I get down there next week


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good job peeps.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

charliechurch said:


> I have never been up to SP, but after reading these reports I am considering making the haul this weekend(from GMU). From what i have read I am guessing I should get some bloodworms and bring 6+oz of weight. Any other suggestions?


Hey Charlie, you're right on target. 6 should hold. My advise would be to use a surf rod, 10 foot minimum to cast and handle the weight your throwing along with bringing in the fish quickly so its not too exhausted. Also, don't forget your shock leader if you're throwing that much lead.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Depending on condition*



charliechurch said:


> I have never been up to SP, but after reading these reports I am considering making the haul this weekend(from GMU). From what i have read I am guessing I should get some bloodworms and bring 6+oz of weight. Any other suggestions?


I use mainly 12' poles and any where from 4 - 8 oz there. 

Yesterday used 2 of mine 12 footers and used 6 oz of lead and 4-5 oz spunkits(sp?). Hooks were 7/0 Gami's and 16 pound main line and 60 pound shock leader.


----------



## drag-on (Mar 5, 2005)

*observations and tips...*

Blood worms are a must during the spring run, The more the better. A 4-6oz. weight will do but on a day like yesterday 8oz. was needed to hold bottom. Don't need to cast far, both 40in+ fish were caught on my 9 footer which I purposely cast closer to shore. Also both large fish took the bottom hook on my hi-lo rig, actually almost all the fish were caught on the bottom hook. 7/0 circle hooks at least, 7/0 circles looked tiny in the mouth of a pig. bring sunscreen and a chair. also wear shoes or your feet will turn orange. have fun......


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

eternity059 said:


> beginners luck with Tuna and Huntsman. I QUOTE]
> 
> Luck with Huntsman... Haha yep,. Take him fishing with you. You will catch the fish. He aint got no mojo!
> 
> ...


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

sounds like a good time, I am assuming its C&R on all stripers?


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

charliechurch said:


> sounds like a good time, I am assuming its C&R on all stripers?



yup


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

charliechurch said:


> sounds like a good time, I am assuming its C&R on all stripers?


Its C&R until the 19th!


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe the "drop off" is about 100-120yds out, I never hooked anything worth braggin on out that far there. Everything is on the "shelf" in my experience. 10' spinning gear is perfect. Heavers are overkill but that's about all I got so...


----------

